

Triangle Startup Factory Re-Launches Accelerator; Promises $50K To Each Startup - gordonbowman
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/17/triangle-startup-factory-re-launches-accelerator-promises-50k-to-each-founding-team/

======
kacy
This is big news for the Triangle! People in the RTP startup community saw how
important Launchbox Digital was. I have high hopes for TSF and know Chris
Heivly will do a great job.

~~~
gordonbowman
Agreed. Absolutely great for the Triangle.

The surprise part was the promise of an additional $20-$150k in convertible
notes. That's going to be huge for startups just starting out after the
program.

------
missrobot
Will companies actually stay in the area after the program?

~~~
mindcrime
Why wouldn't they? The cost of living here is a lot cheaper than a lot of
places, the weather is fairly mild year round, we're relatively close to
either the beach or mountains for when you want leisure activities, there's
tons of stuff to do here in terms of live music, arts, sports (college sports
in particular) etc., and there are lots of well educated, interesting people
who come here to attend UNC-CH, Duke, NCSU, NCCU, etc., or to work for some of
the major employers in the area.

Honestly, one of the bigger knocks against the Triangle for the "typical HN
reader" is the lack of early stage funding / seed capital. And this program is
a nice step in the direction of helping with that. If a startup manages to get
off the ground initially here, they might as well stay... at that point,
they've already conquered the big challenge.

